# 02 honda 450ES



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys 
Going to look at a 450es tommorow with my buddy any thing in particular I should look at? It a 02 450ES with 1200 miles on it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

just the normal stuff, there good bikes and thats not many miles.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Front brakes. The ES also comes with a manual shift lever that can be slid on a little shaft by your left foot. If the shaft or lever has much wear on it, I'd assume it has had some trouble with the electric shifting and would question that further.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Front bearings we have to change ours every year also ride it hard to test it
as ours will often get stuck in gear if you run in a high rpm and have to be turn off to shift down


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys 
We picked her up Saturday Every thing looks great and works perfect, no wear at all on the manual shifter lever thing, But one of the front boots has to be changed.
I'm looking for a manual to download but can,t seem to find one on here, there is one for the 400 foreman but none for the 450 anyone got a link?

Thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

were are the pics???


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll snap some pics next time were out, It my friends Honda.
We put the boot on last night, you should see the shape that thing is in the front brakes are perfect, I mean show room condition not even any surface rust on anything in there, The drum seals are perfect and full of factory grease.
Not hard to tell it only has 1200 miles on it.

Still looking for a manual download if any body knows of one. (02 450es)


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

None on the 450 just yet. Theres one over in the Manuals section of the SM forum that covers the Honda Foreman 400. That should give you a general idea. Keep in mind is not going to be exact, but similar none the less.


----------

